# Bill Maher's Anti-Religion Movie



## Blue Tick (Aug 22, 2008)

Bill Maher's Anti-Religion Movie


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 22, 2008)

Not at all suprising comming from Maher.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 22, 2008)

> If you go for that, then "Religulous" is for you. Unlike Michael Moore, whose controversial films at least allow stories to be told, Maher is not interested in other viewpoints. Rather, "Religulous" is a long Maher spiel that pauses only to underscore his own points.



How biased must this film be?!?


----------



## jd.morrison (Aug 22, 2008)

You know I always go to watch movies like these and I always walk away disappointed because of the HORRENDOUSLY poor arguments presented in them... 

     

Where are the academic giants(on the secular side) of the new millennium?

Not that I agree with them but I mean 100 - 200 years ago you had arguments that made you really think... No so today...


----------

